# S7_PowerSupplies_xx Bibliothek



## MSB (18 November 2018)

@Phoenix Contact
Wie schauts denn aus, mit der genannten S7-Bibliothek zu den neuen Quint-USVs mit Profinet-Stöpsel (z.B. 2906993 )?
Oder wenigstens einer Schnittstellenbeschreibung die den Namen evtl. verdienen würde ...

https://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/94...ock-von-fremdanbieter-ins-tia.html#post707715

Vielen Dank,
Manuel


----------



## Phoenix Contact (20 November 2018)

Hallo MSB, 

ich habe gerade einmal mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen. 
Die Kollegen arbeiten gerade an der Fertigstellung der Bibliothek für Siemens Steuerungen. 
Nächste Woche könnte die Bibliothek wahrscheinlich zur Verfügung stehen, da es dann noch einen Moment dauern kann bis Sie auf der Webseite verfügbar ist, schreib uns doch Bitte eine kurze Mail an automation-service@phoenixcontact.com und gib die folgende Vorgangsnummer an 00114742.
Dann können wir dir bereits bei Verfügbarkeit die Bausteine zur Verfügung stellen. 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian Lutz


----------



## volker (21 November 2018)

Sehr schön.

Wenn sie dann noch ihre Doku soweit anpassen, dass man auch ohne die Bibliothek projektieren kann wäre das schön.
Steuer-/Stauswort, Soll-/Istwerte etc. Halt alles was auf der Schnittstelle liegt


----------



## Phoenix Contact (21 November 2018)

Hallo Volker, 

da hast du recht. Ich habe auch bereits den Kollegen mitgeteilt, dass im Handbuch noch zu ergänzen. 

Ich habe einmal eine Auflistung der Eingangsdaten aus PC Worx von der QUINT4-UPS/24DC/24DC/5/PN - 2906993 beigefügt. 
In TIA Portal/ Step7 bzw. anderen Engineering Tool sollte die Auflösung der Eingangsdaten identisch sein. 






Die Bedeutung der Status Functions und Status Interface findet Ihr auch    bei der Auflistung der Register im Datenblatt, siehe beispielsweise    Kapitel 16.14 bzw. 16.15.

Bei Fragen meldet euch einfach!

Mit Besten Grüßen
Sebastian Lutz


----------



## philipp00 (27 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche mich mal hier, vielleicht hört jemand von Phoenix Contact zu..

Ich habe die FB's erhalten und auch schon ausprobiert, leider bin ich noch nicht wirklich fähig diese zu verwenden.
Erhalte beim Übersetzen folgende Fehlermeldung, habt ihr einne Tipp?


----------



## Phoenix Contact (28 November 2018)

Hi philipp00*,

*ich habe die Kollegen leider nicht erreicht, aber eventuell hilft der folgende Tipp. 
ich kenne solche Problem von anderern Bibliotheken von uns im TIA Portal mit KnowHow Schutz. 
Meistens ist hier das Problem, dass eventuell eine Abhängigkeit in der Bibliothek nicht mitübernommen wurde ins Projekt und dann kommt diese Meldung im TIA Portal.

Dies kann eventuell weitere Funktionsbausteine sein, die in deinem eingefügten Funktionsbaustein aufgerufen werden oder aber du hast eventuell die PLC Datentypen nicht mit ins Projekt kopiert. 
Daher empfehle ich immer alle Objekte aus der Bibliothek mit zu übernehmen.

Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, schreib uns doch bitte an automation-service@phoenixcontact.com eine Mail mit der Angabe zur Steuerung (HW/FW) sowie deine TIA Portal Version. 
Gerne kannst du uns auch das Projekt mit beifügen zur Anaylse. 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian Lutz


----------



## Fabpicard (28 November 2018)

Phoenix Contact schrieb:


> Bibliotheken von uns im TIA Portal mit KnowHow Schutz.
> 
> Gerne kannst du uns auch das Projekt mit beifügen zur Anaylse.



Wieso habt ihr auf solchen "Tipparbeitsspar-Bausteinen" damit man eher Eure Produkte verwendet, überhaupt einen Schutz drauf? Da wird ja sicherlich nichts besonderes gemacht, sonst könnte man eure Produkte ja nicht ohne diese Bausteine nutzen.
Und dann beißt sich das mit "sendet uns euer Projekt gerne zu" doch etwas?

Ansonsten würde ich mich bereit erklären, diese Bib einmal in eines unserer größeren Projekte schön verschachtelt einzubauen, aber bevor ich das an die Mail-Addy schicke, hau ich jeglichen Schutz drauf, der nur möglich ist um "unser KnowHow" zu schützen. Inkl. nem Wibu-Key den ich hier irgendwo als Demo noch rumfliegen hab 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen Sebastian, gib das bitte einfach einmal so an die betreffende Fachabteilung weiter, denn im Grunde bin ich absoluter Fan von euren Produkten. So etwas schreckt aber echt wieder ab, dann kann ich meinem Chef auch sagen, das wir weiter mehr Geld an BigS transferieren sollen...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## philipp00 (28 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mich nochmals probiert, leider lassen sich die FB immer noch nicht übersetzen.
Momentan arbeite ich mit folgender CPU 6ES7212-1AE40-0XB0 (FW V4.2)


----------



## Fabpicard (28 November 2018)

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag:
Man soll ja nicht nur Rumnörgeln, sondern auch Lösungsansätze bieten 

Vielleicht greift ihr meinen Vorschlag ja auf und in naher Zukunft gibt es dann eine eigene Bibliothek von euch für das TIA-Portal, die man ggf. auch gleich online aktualisieren kann.
Das darin dann auch ein paar geschützte Bausteine sein werden, will ich nicht ausschließen, gibt immer mal wieder Kleinigkeiten wo man nicht will, das andere Hersteller sehen wie genial man etwas vielleicht gelöst hat  Aber der große Rest ist offen.
Hätte den Vorteil, das Ihr jeweils nur das "Grundgerüst" dort einbringen müsst. Fällt jetzt einem Anwender auf, das an in dem ein oder anderen Baustein etwas vielleicht genialer oder optimierter lösen kann, kann er dies gleich bei sich testen und euch wieder zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr könnt dies dann bewerten und wenn es gut ist, in die Bib übernehmen. Dann haben gleich alle Anwender bei ihrer nächsten Online-Aktualisierung der Bib etwas davon.
Also eine Win/Win-Situation wie es bei vielen OpenSource Projekten im GNU-Umfeld heute schon der Fall ist.

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Phoenix Contact (30 November 2018)

Hallo philipp00,

ich habe das eben einmal mit der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Bibliothek getestet. 
Dies ist jedoch noch eine Beta und keine releasede Version, wann hast du deine Bibliothek bekommen und von wem?

Wenn  ich jetzt die Bibliothek einbinde und den Baustein aufrufe und  anschließend "Software komplett übersetze" bekomme ich keine wirkliche  Fehlermeldung bzgl. des KnowHow Schutzes.

Ich habe in dem  Beispiel auch einmal verdeutlicht was ich alles aus der Bibliothek  kopiert habe. Wichtig ist auch, dass du die Vorlage aus dem richtigen HW  Ordner machst.
Ich verwende TIA Portal V15 Update 2.



@Fabsi:  ich kann deine Beweggründe durchaus nachvollziehen und teilweise haben  unsere Bibliotheken natürlich keine sonderlich schützenswerten Inhalt.  Jedoch gibt es zum Teil auch ganz andere Gesichtspunkte, die für ein  KnowHow Schutz sprechen. So erleichtert es uns den Support enorm. Wenn  eine Kunde absichtlich oder ausversehen eine Änderung im Baustein  vornimmt und dann bei uns anruft und von Problemen berichtet, wäre der  Support ziemlich schwierig wenn nicht sogar fast unmöglich. 
Des  weiteren kann man auch den anderen Fall betrachten, dass der Kunde nach x  Jahren eine Änderung vornimmt und es zu Problemen oder Fragen kommt.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass alle Änderungen, wenn diese auch an uns  zurückgespielt werden, ausführlich dokumentiert wurden und sogar eine  neue Version erstellt wurde, ist vermutlich sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
Ich  werde natürlich deine Anmerkung gerne an die Kollegen weitergeben und  so wie es aussieht, wird es zu mindest in Zukunft mit unserem  PLCnextStore für unsere neuen Steuerungen einen solchen Ansatz geben. 

Wenn du dir eine weitere Diskussion wünschst, stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung über die bekannten Kommunikationswege.  

Beste Grüße
Sebastian Lutz


----------



## philipp00 (1 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

Hab den Fehler gefunden, war ein Anwendungsfehler, hab die Data Types Files nicht mit ins Projektkopiert.
Nun lassen sich die Bausteine übersetzen und auf die Steuerungladen.

Dabei ist ein neues Problem aufgetreten, aus irgend einem Grund wird die UPS noch nicht erkannt, oder kann nicht ausgelesen werden, sprich der Baustein übermittelt keine Werte.
Ich hab unten drei Fotos eingefügt.
Entweder habe ich mit der HW ID ein Problem oder man müss die UPS noch konfigurieren.


----------



## volker (1 Dezember 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die schnittstelle zyklisch aktualisiert wird und nicht durch ein steuerbit angestossen wird um die daten zu aktualisieren.
Ich würde für solch banale dinge niemals einen geschützten baustein eines fremdanbieters einsetzen.
Wenn es probleme gibt könnte ich nicht mal den baustein beobachten.

Das ganze lässt sich mit ein paar zeilen code auch selbst schreiben. Entscheidende info war hier halt wie die schnittstelle belegt ist.
Hab jetzt nur S7 5.5 zur hand.
Anstatt sfc14 nimmt man im tia rd_rec. udt ist im tia ein datentyp (was ja allgemein bekannt sein sollte )

EDIT:
Hatte den letzten Beitrag von Phillip nicht gesehen.
Nun gut. Scheinbar wird in dem FB noch irgendwas ausgewertet was auch wieder nicht kommentiert wird.
Status_function und Status_interface sollten auch mal näher in der Doku aufgeschlüsselt werden.
Und ich denke mal das word und dword ehr int und dint sind.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (4 Dezember 2018)

Hallo philipp00,

scheinbar hast du die falsche HW_ID angegeben. 

Für  den Baustein musst du die HW_ID von Slot 1 verwenden. Weiterhin muss  dann mit xCheckAlarm ein Trigger erfolgen um die Diagnosen auszulesen. 
Der  Trigger kann dann applikativ erfolgen. Hier ist dem Anwender  überlassen, ob er es zyklisch aktiviert oder auch mit einer Verschaltung  aus OB 82 die Daignose ausliest. 

Da wir mittlerweile immer  tiefer in die Funktionen des Bausteins absteigen, empfehle ich dir mit  dem Kollegen Kontakt aufzunehmen, welcher dir den Beta Stand der  Bibliothek zur Verfügung gestellt hat. 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian Lutz


----------

